# Die besten Foto-Locations in: Berlin



## Markus Kolletzky (20. August 2010)

Nachfolgend eine – bei weitem nicht vollständige – Liste interessanter Locations in Berlin für ambitionierte Fotografen, die auf der Suche nach neuen Motiven sind.

Weitere Vorschläge sind ausdrücklich in den Kommentaren erwünscht und werden ergänzt!


*Kategorie Architektur*



*Flughafen Tempelhof*: Seit wenigen Wochen ist das komplette Areal der Rollfelder für die Bevölkerung geöffnet. Dort finden sich zahlreiche spannende Motive, sowohl landschaftlich als auch aus bautechnischer Hinsicht.



*Arena Treptow*: Viele alte Industrieflächen, die zuteilen für Konzerte genutzt werden. Zu empfehlen für Streetart-Liebhaber.



*Alte Schultheißbrauerei im Viktoriaquartier*: Neben dem nicht minder interessanten Viktoriaquartier gibt es die ehemalige Schultheißbrauerei, die ab und an für Veranstaltungen genutzt wird. Das Areal ist zugänglich, wird allerdings derzeit saniert. Also ranhalten!



*Ehemaliger Freizeitpark Plänterwald*: Ein verfallener Vergnügungspark im Bezirk Treptow, der allein durch seinen Verfall seinen Charme versprüht. Leider ist das Areal umzäunt und bewacht, aber es werden kostenpflichtige Führungen angeboten.

*S-Bahnhof Friedrichstraße*: Rund um den S-Bahnhof Friedrichstraße ist ein modernes Stadtquartier mit entsprechend kontrovers diskutierter Architektur entstanden. Macht euch am besten selbst ein Bild, die Objekte laden zumindest auf spannendes Bildmaterial ein.



*Neukölln*, *Rixdorf*: Ein innerstädtisches Kleinod. Rund um den Richardplatz scheint die Zeit stehen geblieben zu sein und man fühlt sich wie im Berlin der 1920er Jahre.

*Kategorie Landschaft*

*Flughafen Tempelhof*: siehe Kategorie Architektur.



*Gärten der Welt**, Marzahn*: Ein 100ha großer Park mit mehreren Gartenanlagen aus verschiedenen Teilen der Welt. So gibt es unter anderem chinesische, japanische, italienische Gärten, die den Besucher in die entsprechende Landschaft eintauchen lassen.


*Kategorie Life(style)*



*Kreuzberg*, *Wrangelkiez*: Ein noch nicht völlig gentrifizierter Teil Kreuzbergs, in dem man noch die alternative Luft riecht und dementsprechend interessante Motive findet.

*Prenzlauer Berg*, *Helmholtzplatz*
Auch wenn der Prenzlauer Berg kein Geheimtipp mehr ist, lohnt sich ein Besuch dennoch. Zahlreiche Gründerzeithäuser, Leben auf der Straße, viel Historisches sowie charmante Locations geben die nötige Inspiration zum Linsenfutter.


*Kategorie Panorama*



*Hansaviertel*: Eine wunderbare Location, um Panoramas zu schießen. Man geht einfach in eines der zahlreichen Hochhäuser und hat einen wunderbaren Blick über die City-West mit Zoo, Tiergarten, Charlottenburg, Flughafen Tegel über Potsdamer Platz bis hin zur City-Ost mit Fernsehturm und Ausläufer des Volksparks Friedrichshain; bei gutem Wetter sogar bis Marzahn.

*Teufelsberg*: Eine verfallene Abhörstation aus Zeiten des kalten Krieges. Mittlerweile ist sie ein beliebtes Motiv für "Abandoned"-Fotografen, aber darüber hinaus hat man von dort einen Blick über den Westteil Berlins.

*Viktoriapark, Kreuzberger Wasserfälle*: Eine Anhöhe inmitten der Stadt, der einen Blick über Kreuzberg bis in die City-Ost erlaubt.


*Kategorie Specials* (temporäre Veranstaltungen)

*Festival of Lights*: Zahlreiche bekannte Berliner Geäude werden für etwas mehr als eine Woche illuminiert. Dieses Jahr findet dieses Spektakel vom 13. bis 24. Oktober 2010 statt.

*Pyronale*: Ein Feuerwerk der Extraklasse, begleitet durch ein Orchester. Wer die zugegebermaßen teuren Eintrittskarten nicht kaufen möchte, hat jedoch rund um das Gelände am Maifeld (Nähe Olympiastadion) genügend Fotografiermöglichkeiten.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diese Liste erhebt wie gesagt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und wird sukzessive ergänzt. Ich würde mich über Ergänzungen und eigene Vorschläge freuen.

Und weil ihr so lieb bis zum Ende geguckt habt, gibt es nun noch ein wundervollen tilt-shifted Film von Berlin.






*Weiterführende Links*:

berlin brandenburg film commission Motivdatenbank


----------



## WerbeagenturBerlin (21. August 2010)

Super super super - eine sehr gelungene Liste. Evtl. ließen sich noch die Locations:
- Goldelse (also Siegessäule)
- Deutscher Dom (Dach, aber leider nicht öffentlich zugänglich)
- S-Bahnhof Friedrichstraße (ideal für Sonnenaufgänge)
hinzufügen - wie drehen gerade einen Imagefilm und filmen unter anderem auch in diesen Location.

Die Anregung mit dem Teufelsberg ist auf jeden Fall super, dass passt hervorragend zu Berlin und auch zu unserem Konzept - den fertigen Imagefilm werden wir gegen Ende September auf unserer Website präsentieren:
http://www.werbeagentur-berlin.de/Imagefilm.html

Viele Grüße aus Kreuzberg,

Volker Berlin
Werbeagentur Berlin


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. August 2010)

Hi Volker,

Danke für deine Ergänzungen. Auf die bekannten Sehenswürdigkeiten Siegessäule und Deutscher Dom (bzw. allgemein das Areal um den Gendarmenmarkt) habe ich zunächst bewusst verzichtet, da beide meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr als "Geheimtipp" gelten und sowieso schon fotografisch erschlossen sind. Dass man dort jedoch auch wunderbare Fotos schießen kann, ist unbestritten!
Den S-Bahnhof Friedrichstraße werde ich in Kürze in die Liste mit aufnehmen, Danke dafür!

Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg mit eurem Film,
Markus


----------



## chmee (22. August 2010)

Einige weitere sehenswerte Orte in Berlin:

- Kinderkrankenhaus Weissensee (ähnlich morbide wie Beelitz)
- Olympiastadion und Glockenturm
- Britischer Ehrenfriedhof Heerstraße
- U-Bahnhöfe auf der U1 (zB Hallesches Tor, Gleisdreieck, Kotti ..)
- Schöneberger Park um den Bahnhof Rathaus Schöneberg (U5)
- Tiergarten (Monumente, Haus der Kulturen, Bellevue etc..)
- Zitadelle Spandau
- Pfaueninsel
- Hafen Tempelhof - U6 -Ullsteinstr.
- Grünflächen um den Priesterweg (Insulaner und Richtung Südkreuz)
- Autobahn durch das Miethaus nördlich Breitenbachplatz

Beizeiten such ich mal Bilder raus und bin mal behilflich, den Artikel zu erweitern..


----------



## Sneer (23. August 2010)

Hier gibt es auch noch schöne Motive rund um Berlin.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. August 2010)

Hi sneer, Danke für den Link. Habe ihn in einer "Weiterführende Links"-Rubrik angelegt.

chmee, werde bei Gelegenheit mal zu den mir bekannten Objekten Texte verfassen und dann einstellen. Ich komme auf dein Hilfsangebot mit Sicherheit zurück.


----------



## ultracolor (16. August 2013)

Hallo, danke super Liste.
eine Super Location ist auch in der Gehringstrasse in Berlin zu finden.  Dort stehen alte Fabrikgebäude mit super Motiven.

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Berli...54&hnear=Gehringstraße,+13088+Berlin&t=m&z=16


----------



## smileyml (18. August 2013)

Dann aber nicht den 2. Teil der Serie vergessen: http://www.tutorials.de/content/1033-die-besten-foto-locations-berlin-ii.html


----------

